# A USAAF Colt M1911A1.



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You are doing a fine job with these old guns and the history behind them. Just keep up the great work Mr.Holbrook. How you do it I'll never know.


----------

